# Word for the day  knackered



## Josiah (Apr 21, 2015)

knackered
[nak-erd] 

adjective, British Slang.

1. exhausted; very tired:

Holly was really knackered after a 13 hour shift at work.

Word courtesy of Ameriscot.


----------



## Raven (Apr 21, 2015)

Knackered is used frequently in this area.
Good word for very tired.
Thanks Josiah and Ameriscot.


----------



## Bee (Apr 21, 2015)

I feel knackered every time I do a bit of gardening.:lol:

A very popular slang word in the U.K.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2015)

Not used in Toronto.  Usually we say fried or burned out or exhausted.  "I am totally fried after my workshift.


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2015)

The rhyming slang version is also common. I've just got back from my cleaning shift and I'm cream-crackered.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup as you say Josiah..that's exactly how we describe someone who is extremely tired or exhausted ( and as Rob says also it can be used as well in Cockney  rhyming slang ''I'm  cream-crackered'')...it's also used to mean an object that's past it's best or  worn out ..for example a garden fork with a broken Tine could be described as knackered, but in this instance the slang version would never be used to describe it.. !!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Holly for the refinement of meanings from a native speaker.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2015)

You're quite welcome sir..  and as one might say in Buck house..(although I doubt it) ...One is  knackered after a very long day hard day so one is orf to bed in a minute gotta be up at 5 am  of your earth hours ..nite..fftobed:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

Origin of knacker:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knacker

I've been saying knackered for so long now that it feels strange to say exhausted.  It's one of the words I can still say when visiting the US as it's easy to figure out what it means.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 21, 2015)

Knackered is what I am after spending the day playing in the flower garden.

Knackered is what I've been for a while now.

Knackered. In the South, we say plumb wore out. I'm knackered and plumb wore out.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 21, 2015)

I say, "I'm pooped" or "I'm too pooped to pop."


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 22, 2015)

The 'Knacker man' is a common sight round here.  He is by definition  a person who slaughters and /or disposes of dead or diseased livestock.   Hence "_fit  for the knacker's yard_", meaning "worn-out" .


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, CL - I found out what it meant yesterday, was tempted to post the meaning, but hesitated.  Worn out is a nice way of saying something pretty horrible.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you both. I guess many slang expressions derive from the grosser side of life.


----------

